# What is the best way to properly seal garage door? (bottom sides have huge openings)



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I am mostly concerned about pests like field mice and to a lesser extent, energy loss.

This is a new construction, so if it's a warranty issue, I will put the request in.

Just not sure what the fix is.

I've attached 2 pictures so that the issue can be seen.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

The bottom of the door should have a rubber soft part that seals against the ground. It does not appear to go far enough to the edges.
New door, you should see no light.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

As you should be. As prior stated above, that's too much light... Install was not completed correctly. 

On the + side, fresh air (attached garages with chemicals surely aren't good)


----------



## hatpeach (3 mo ago)

My doors have the same issues. It's been on my to-do-list for quite a while. I'm assuming that the bottom stip can be removed and replaced.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

hatpeach said:


> My doors have the same issues. It's been on my to-do-list for quite a while. I'm assuming that the bottom stip can be removed and replaced.


The weatherstripping at the bottom of most garage doors is installed with self-tapping screws, and is easily replaceable. Most home-improvement stores sell them and on a scale of 1-10 for difficulty, I'd rate it a 2.


----------



## girevik (Jan 8, 2021)

I think this video describes basically every garage door I've ever seen and the ThermoTraks solution is pretty neat. I've had them on my to-do list for a while but haven't pulled the trigger yet. Pretty pricey for what they are in my opinion.

Build Show






ThermoTraks - Thermally Sealing Sectional Garage Door System


ThermoTraks creates a positive seal between the sectional garage door and the garage door frame just like the seal created around your home’s front door.




thermotraks.com


----------

